# Love Monkey (new episode)



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

As you know, Love Monkey is being shown on VH1. Last week they started by showing the first three episodes again (and again and again and . . .). This Tuesday, April 18, at 8PM (Central) they will show the first "new to us", unaired episode (#4). Time-wise, it starts right after American Idol. :up:


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

Just noticed last night. Set it up to record. Looking forward to seeing the unaired episodes.


----------



## jlee745 (Apr 21, 2006)

I have set Love Monkey up to record two different times and it is always a different show. Could you tell me what night and time please?
Leigh


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jlee745 said:


> I have set Love Monkey up to record two different times and it is always a different show. Could you tell me what night and time please?
> Leigh


You could use your TiVo's guide to see upcoming episodes; that's how I did it. :up:


----------



## jlee745 (Apr 21, 2006)

Rhats what i have done but I have yet to see love monkey.. It is always something else. I will try again. When was the last time you watched one?
Leigh


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jlee745 said:


> Rhats what i have done but I have yet to see love monkey.. It is always something else. I will try again. When was the last time you watched one?
> Leigh


I record the one every Tuesday night at 8PM (central time). I know they come on several more times a week, but not sure when?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

When you say "different show" do you mean the wrong show? My guide data had VH1 on the wrong time zone until I had it fixed.


----------



## jlee745 (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes it is a different show.. LIke one time is was Surreal life. I live in the eastern time zone and everything else shows corrrectly..
Leigh


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Weird, mine is working. I get Love Monkey. I do record the second, not the first showing.


----------

